# Wilson Combat releases Rob Haught Special Shotgun



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Wilson Combat releases Rob Haught Special Shotgun


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, you can bet it is tough as nails! Looks good to me....now, if I could only afford one. :mrgreen:


----------

